# the new addition to the family . Lola



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

welcome Lola


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ah gorgeous!! I have a 4 1/2 month old smooth version


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lola is a little cutie.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww! What a little cutie! :Kiss


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

she's adorable


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola is such a beauty. Welcome to your new family, Lola.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Lola is such a cutie, what a sweet expression she has!!

Will she be stepping into the show ring?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

such a cutie.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh Lola is such a cutie, what a sweet expression she has!!
> 
> Will she be stepping into the show ring?


hopefully yes xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


> Ah gorgeous!! I have a 4 1/2 month old smooth version


lol pictures ???????


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Only just seen this! Gorgeous! No bias here at all of course...... xx

Look forward to more pics!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've only just seen this too.
Welcome Lola!
You beautiful girl.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


>


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aww lovely smoothie baby xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lovely xx


----------

